# New Farm Pup!



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

I've been searching for a new Collie pup for a while, since our Collie, Beau, is getting older. I would like to eventually breed Collie-Shepherds, too. They would be awesome family and farm dogs. Beau, for whatever reason, isn't able to breed, so we've never gotten any pups from him and our English Shepherd, Belle.
Anyway, I found my pup! We put a deposit on him, and will be hopefully picking him up this weekend.








Here's his dam








And his sire








The sweetest part is that the pup looks almost exactly like my old Collie, Lassie, who we had to put to sleep almost 2 years ago. When I saw his face, I knew he was the one!


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Awe so sweet! He’s a cutie! Congrats! ️


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

He is stunning! So are the parents! They are such beautiful dogs. 🥰


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Handsome guy..congrats


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

He is beautiful, just like his parents! I love the majestic look of Collies. Do you have a name picked out yet?


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Beautiful... we used to have collies they are stunning


----------



## BarnOwl (Sep 6, 2020)

What a beauty! Be sure to share more pictures. My first dog when I was growing up was a Shetland sheepdog (miniature collie) because I loved collies and my parents wouldn't let me have a large breed.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice 👍


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cute!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

What a cutie! They are such neat dogs! Congrats. More pictures once you get him...please!


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

Oh wow congrats he is cute! My brother has one and his is quite the character. Neat dogs!


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

He’s a handsome boy! Let us know what you name him. Can’t wait for more pics once you have him home. Congratulations on the cute new addition!


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Thanks, guys! We're planning to get him tomorrow afternoon. I've got some name ideas, but I'll have to wait and see what suits him. I'll be sure to share more photos.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

K.B. said:


> Beautiful... we used to have collies they are stunning


We've always had at least one collie around since I was little. They are such good dogs.


BarnOwl said:


> What a beauty! Be sure to share more pictures. My first dog when I was growing up was a Shetland sheepdog (miniature collie) because I loved collies and my parents wouldn't let me have a large breed.


Awe, shelties are cute, too! They do look just like small collies.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Meet Laddie!
It's hard to get decent photos, as he's either sleeping or in almost constant motion, but here are a few from when I had him out during chores this morning.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Hes a doll


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

I love his name! He is so cute!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

He's very adorable and handsome!! Love his ears - they are not sure which way to go yet!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Awwww Laddie is adorable💝


----------



## BarnOwl (Sep 6, 2020)

ahhhh, he is too cute!


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

toth boer goats said:


> How cute.





happybleats said:


> Hes a doll





MellonFriend said:


> I love his name! He is so cute!





Moers kiko boars said:


> Awwww Laddie is adorable💝





BarnOwl said:


> ahhhh, he is too cute!


Thanks, guys! I had sort of forgotten how cute and charming puppies are. I'm definitely having fun with him. The older dogs are adjusting. Belle was very jealous at first, but is starting to think he's ok.


Dandy Hill Farm said:


> He's very adorable and handsome!! Love his ears - they are not sure which way to go yet!


Yes, the ears are kinda crazy! I think they will end up being prick ears, unless I decide to work with them to give them the classic collie shape.

Here are some pics from today. The barn was disgusting, so I had the dogs out there with me while I cleaned. I could lock Laddie in the barn to keep him out of (most) trouble. 








One of the crew
































You will notice how Belle got tired of the concrete and the puppy, and decided to hang out on the milking stand. She does that a lot. But at least she's really trying to be nice!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Beautiful.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

All of your dogs are gorgeous and look like amazing farm dogs!! 😍


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

toth boer goats said:


> Beautiful.


Thanks!


Dandy Hill Farm said:


> All of your dogs are gorgeous and look like amazing farm dogs!! 😍


Thank you! We do have some good dogs! They are so smart and easy to train once you earn their respect. That's what I like about the herding type dogs, though I suspect it holds true for many other breeds.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You bet.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

No pictures to share, but Belle and Laddie are starting to bond. Yesterday, I looked out the window to see the two of them, side by side, supervising the hogs.


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Oh, how sweet. I love when dogs sit side by side. 

All your dogs are so beautiful and Laddie is just as cute as can be.


----------

